# Touch up road rock chips



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Seems the Gen 2 Cruze is a road rock magnet 
I'd like to touch them up but touch up paint just leaves a blob on the spot. If fixed the chip but stands out still. 
Anyone have any ideas of how to fix them without the "blob" left behind. 
I wish there was a paint Marker.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

We'll just have to wait for the paint marker to come out. Unfortunately. 

I've got a couple of chips also. But no marker is available.


----------



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

Go to amazon and get the touch up in the little ounce jars. You get 2 jars one with color and one with clear. I use tooth pics to touch up chips and scratches. Works great and if you are careful enough no blobs.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Popular Mechanics - Touch-up - pretty good

Paint Chip Repair - even better


----------

